# I H c153 engine problems



## submoa (Jun 13, 2009)

I bought a I H tractor. model plate was gone.as close as I can figure out is a 2444 utility . It has a c153 engine s/n 31554. the engine had a slight knock when I got it running so I removved oil pan and found hack work had been previously done . #1 connecting rod had no bearing riding on crank was just rod to crank . I would like to find a crank and rod but have had no luck . I dont know if crank is salvagable . I am tempted to try to clean up journal and rod cap end and put a .010 oversize bearing in and plastigage it and see wear that leads. Any ideas ? this is a work tractor for general clean up of 4 acre lot . no show peice no total restore. $ 500 invested so far.


----------



## Leon (Jun 23, 2009)

These guys claim to have a crank with bearings and a rod in stock:

http://www.wengers.com/parts/Farm-T...Gas/Sub-Component/CRANKSHAFT/01-375601R_R.htm

Before you buy another crankshaft though, you should pull your old one out and send it to a machine shop to see if it's salvageable. Usually doesn't cost anything to have them mic it. Hopefully your upper end doesn't need any work because that block isn't sleeved like most IH engines it's bored. The only place to get pistons and most other parts for the C-153 is from International.

-Leon


----------



## submoa (Jun 13, 2009)

thanks for the info ! I have decided at this point to try to clean up the journal by hand and fit with a oversize bearing . if it fails later then ill pull engine and do whats needed.


----------



## Robert Hamilton (Dec 3, 2020)

I have a c153 for sale out of a swather or combine. Has major oil consumption but ran good. It was in a Swinger loader that I replaced with a Kubota D1402. 3068628427


----------



## Robert Hamilton (Dec 3, 2020)

I also know of 2 in a couple of swathers, but theyre stuck


----------

